# eBay; Train Li rail bender $125



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI;
Used Train Li EasyBend DuoTrak code 332 Rail Bender for G large scale track
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Train-Li-EasyBend-DuoTrak-code-332-Rail-Bender-for-G-large-scale-track-/131454350340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b4a3404


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to bid on it ?

JJ


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

No.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It is up to$222.50, I don't think I paid that much for mine new!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

placitassteam said:


> It is up to$222.50, I don't think I paid that much for mine new!


Yea that is about what I paid for mine. 
JJ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Train-Li benders are no longer under $300 new and have been over $300 for several years.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

They are $330 now


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Obamacare


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

More like obamadont care.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice...?
I meant why pay that much when RLD's are just as good.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris Scott said:


> FYI;
> Used Train Li EasyBend DuoTrak code 332 Rail Bender for G large scale track
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Train-Li-EasyBend-DuoTrak-code-332-Rail-Bender-for-G-large-scale-track-/131454350340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b4a3404



Went for $250.


----------

